# 2022 Early Birds



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Well I know this sub-forum is crickets, but I'll never give up on it!

I finally went to an Early Bird clinic / practice crit yesterday and it was a great experience. Great mentors teaching needed skills and a good opportunity to practice with other riders. Really positive enviornment.

One note: They have moved from Fremont to Livermore this year. 3 more weekend sessions, every Sunday in January.









Early Bird Bicycle Race Training Series Online Registration







www.bikereg.com


----------

